# Humanitarian/NGO/nonprofit jobs/GOV SECTOR jobs?



## alialdossary84 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey guys,
Im trying to switch my job to one of the above sectors listed above but i've been having alot of difficulties getting there because online-submission of resumes just doesnt seeem to work in this country :'(
Does anyone have any advice? what kind of experience i need to have or what the salaries are like, and what kind of places should i apply?
I'm thinking along the lines of Dubai Autism center (my passion lies especially within special needs children) but any other humanitarian organization will do.

My previous experience has been some humble experience in non-paid work in chairty for special needs organization and in digital marketing.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Good luck with your search. I tried this a couple of years ago and even unpaid voluntary work in Dubai seems scarce unless you are a housewife. As far as humanitarian causes are concerned they dont seem to have openings here....

If you do have luck let me know! I would love to have a job that actually involves doing something useful.


----------

